# JP Savage method



## Curt (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm doing a Welches white grape do-up in a chardonnay style and I needed some toasted oak to add to the primary so I thin sliced some. Then I had to toast it...hmmm...oven?...nah, too much bother. The lightbulb came on and this is what I came up with. The top one is the toasting and the one on thebottom is with some turned over as they cooled so you can see the level of toast. Gotta love those sunflower heaters.













And then,














The Jack Pine Savage method of oak toasting.*Edited by: Curt *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 14, 2006)

What was the source of your oak Curt? Dont know a thing about how oak is toasted comercially but looks like you may have a doable home wine makers method if the oak is of a good grade, has not been treated and was dried properly.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 15, 2006)

Very clever Curt! The scale of the photos is hard to guess, are the cubes 
about the same size as the commercial ones? You're going to use them in 
your primary pail? Why not toast yourself some oak dust for that?

Maybe I should know, but my ignorance is showing - who is JP Savage?





Bill


----------



## Curt (Jan 15, 2006)

Waldo,


The oak is locally sawn and air dried. Never been treated.


Bilbo,


The slices are about 1/8" thick and vary from 1 1/2" square to 3/4" x 1" rectangles. I could toast up some sawdust but the slices are actually easier to control the toast level on. JP Savage is just a name I derived from a term for us northern brush babies, jack pine savages.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 15, 2006)

Aren't sunflower heaters great!



You never know what use you'll find for them next! Nice job, Curt!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2006)

Jack Pine Savage is like a Northern Brush Ape....just the local good old boys.




Looks like you should have a side of fish on that griddle too.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Curt (Jan 15, 2006)

Northern,


I did that inside today. It was still quivering when it hit the pan. MAN that's good fish!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree, nothing as good as really fresh fish. Been spearing or angling????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a harpooner. The northerns are acting weird this year sliding through on the bottom and ignoring the decoy.


----------



## pkcook (Jan 16, 2006)

Is there any particular breed/variety of oak that should be used for wine? Are there any that you shouldn't use? Never used oak in wine before, but have access to cords of dry white and red oak at my dad's house (firewood from our property).


Pat*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2006)

Curt said:


> I'm a harpooner. The northerns are acting weird this year sliding through on the bottom and ignoring the decoy.


We spear as well. We were out today, only small ones, they decoy okay, but just too small, and not as many as usual...maybe with this change of weather things will pick up.
My hubby gave me my own spear for Christmas this year and a spearing licence.....ONLY IN MINNESOTA would a woman be happy about that and use it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 17, 2006)

Curt said:


> I'm doing a Welches white grape do-up in a chardonnay style and I needed some toasted oak to add to the primary so I thin sliced some. Then I had to toast it...hmmm...oven?...nah, too much bother.
> 
> Question?????
> You mentioned you are doing a Welch's white Grape Wine [do-up] Chardonnay style with oak.Do you think the oak will give it some more flavor????
> ...


----------



## fasteddy999 (Jan 21, 2006)

Joined: 21 November 2005
Location: United States 
Online Status: Offline
Posts: 45 
Posted: 16 January 2006 at 3:04pm | IP Logged 
------------------------------------------------------------ ------------

Is there any particular breed/variety of oak that 
should be used for wine?  Are there any that you 
shouldn't use?  Never used oak in wine before, but 
have access to cords of dry white and red oak at my 
dad's house (firewood from our property).

Pat
Edited by pkcook on 16 January 2006 at 3:05pm

Yes Pat use only white oak that has been sawed to 
3/4 inch thick and allowed to air dry for at least 2 
years. I am fortunate enough to live near a major oak 
barrel manufacturer. My brother inlaw just brought 
me about 100 pounds of rejected staves from them. 
That should be enought to last me a life time.


----------



## pkcook (Jan 21, 2006)

I will have to look thru my dads wood shed and see what I can find. I would like to have a quarter for every piece of white oak my dad has put thru his stove and fire place



.


Have you tried oak with a concord wine before? I'm going to start 6 gal next week and I'm thinking I'll add some during the primary fermentation. I'm curious how this breed of grape would be with oak added.


----------



## fasteddy999 (Jan 23, 2006)

I will have to look thru my dads wood shed and see 
what I can find.  I would like to have a quarter for 
every piece of white oak my dad has put thru his 
stove and fire place .

Have you tried oak with a concord wine before?  I'm 
going to start 6 gal next week and I'm thinking I'll add 
some during the primary fermentation.  I'm curious 
how this breed of grape would be with oak added.

I have never oaked Concord before, I am going to 
add oak to my Norton wine from last year today. 
Since I have all those staves. I will allow it to bulk 
age another month and then bottle it. I think it 
depends on your tastes as to the use of oak. If you 
like the flavour then go for it.


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2006)

fasteddy is correct about the oak of choice being white oak(quercus alba) and also about the air drying being prefered over kiln drying. I just took a batch of concord out of a small barrel that I made (7 gal.)and it's scrumptous! I'm going to oak every batch of it from now on.


----------



## pkcook (Jan 23, 2006)

Curt,


Seeing as how I don't have any oak on hand, what toast and amountwould you recommend for a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2006)

pkcook,


I'd use a couple of oz. per gallon of a nice medium toast american in the primary and then wash them off and put them in the secondary until the first racking. This will lay down a good background for a later oaking as this one will deeply integrate into the flavor. At 1st racking I'd taste it and see if that's enough oak for you and if it isn't I'd go with an oz. or two per gallon (depending on your tastes) of a nice soft medium toast French oak for another month. At second racking taste again and if it isn't oaked enough wash them off and re-add them to the new carboy. It takes about 3 months to get the best goodies out of the cubes.


----------

